# Free Webinar Showcases Sales-Boosting Custom Transfer Gift Ideas



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Find out how to make the most of the holiday season by offering customers cool gifts as well as custom printed apparel. A free upcoming webinar, “Generate Sales with Gifts Using Custom Transfers,” presented by Transfer Express will show you how to boost sales by using a heat press and custom transfers to create gifts quickly, easily, and profitably. 

The interactive online class is scheduled for Thursday, Nov. 13, 2014, from 2 p.m.-3 p.m. E.S.T. The session will showcase how to make and market 15 gift items. It also will include cost-saving and application tips, including how to use the sheet setup to reduce print cost and how to individually personalize items.

To register, go to Webinars | Transfer Express. 
If you can’t make the Nov 13 session, the presentation will be archived and available for viewing at your convenience.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

